# Munch.... helping me plan my garden



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's so cute!
View attachment 82066


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Aww. He's so cute. It looks like he's really got the gears turning about the garden.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, that Munch is such a character! 

I think this is the first time I've really seen his blue eyes up close - gorgeous color.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Munch is such a cutie!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh what a cutie


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL, awww, Munch's face is such an adorable one there! I agree with Spirite...I too, have never seen his gorgeous eyes until now!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Absolutely adorable 

"And this is where you must plant the catnip"


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks all. He does have very pretty eyes  they're very pale blue. Almost colourless. The camera makes them more blue than they actually are.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sweet munch!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I always love to see a picture of Munch. I agree, he does have beautiful, expressive eyes.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Munch said he would like you to plant catnip and cat grass.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Munch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

'How about some pollinator plants, mum? Like Dutchman's Breeches?'


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

awww. I have a pic somewhere of Gypsy helping me go through seed and plant catalogs!


----------

